# I want videos about Malaysia



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*
I want videos about Malaysia
But not a tourist videos
Or from the viewpoint of tourists
I want videos from the viewpoint of immigrant
I want to know everything
Negatives and positives
Nature - the provinces - etc.
because me and my family want move to Malaysia
Looking forward to reply
*


----------

